# NEW MUSIC?



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Rock, RAp, country anything?
New songs i wanna hear them let me know what new songs your listening too!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

playing at the moment: 
black label society: rust


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beats me... I usually have the dail set on Classic Rock, & I like Outlaw Country better than I do the new crap, some of it is ok but, I prefer the old stuff for the most part.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

T.I.'s Paper Trail keeps finding its way back in the CD player. But I usually listen to Pink Floyd,Candlebox,Red Hot Chili Peppers etc.....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i spend so much time offshore that i dont know what is new and what is not.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i spend so much time offshore that i dont know what is new and what is not.


 same here why i am asking


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

if you like metal (or reggae) i can hooketh you up sir!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here's some friends of mine band name is whiskey myers from around tyler,tx


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> if you like metal (or reggae) i can hooketh you up sir!


 No raggae but i am listening to the rust song now its pretty good. What else you got?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've got more like that, and harder.. alot harder too. although you cant hardly go wrong with any black label society songs


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

newer country is shine by mattstillwell, she country jason aldean, and rock is skillet the last night any shinedown, and of course you cant go wrong with colt ford and brantley gilbert


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

So far so good fella's! thanks.
That Colt Ford- Hunting the world 
i am digging that !!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what you need sir is some Killswitch Engage and Disturbed


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

and parkway drive =)


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Papa Roach got anthing new out?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dont think so. I was just listening to Disturbed - stricken earlier. It's my muddin' theme song!

Here's you some killswitch!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's some Slilent Civilian


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> here's some Slilent Civilian


 word to that!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Been listening to a lot of Breaking Benjamin as of late. 
And of course Tool is always in my mix.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Maynard Keenan rocks!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm still jamming the newest Metallica, TI, old UGK, Jason Aldean, newest Nickelback....among other things. I've got about 23 GB on my 80GB ipod. Still got plenty of room for more....lol


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Maynard Keenan rocks!


He is the man!!! Not a big fan of his pusifer stuff but it is just his odd side project.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i know what ya mean.
Tool and A Perfect Circle rock in my book


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

been listening to jamey johnson lately pretty good cd


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah TOOL AND DISTURBED are on the top in that category for me. i got 223 songs on my ipod thats all ha ha. Keep em coming


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You listen to the songs i attached on page 1?

Oh add some Kittie too!
(shut up P!)


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah most of them i think. i downloaded on lime wire


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ooooooo im tellinnn =P


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

So who is the NARK feds called today about downloading music? 






























lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Killswitch- When darkness falls, End of a Heartache
Slipknot- Left Behind, Pulse of the Maggots
Rebel Son- ******* Peice of White Trash, Drunk as a SKunk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't been able to remove the new LAMB of GOD cd outta my player.

The album is Wrath and it is awesome

Recomended tracks are: Set to Fail, and The Contractor. Heck, really the whole thing is brilliant.

The New Devil Driver is good too.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Have fallen back into a red Hot Chili Peppers phase as of late. And for anyone who was a RATM fan you can check out Tom Morellow's new work with Street Sweeper Social Club.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Anberlin - The Feel Good Drag
Apocalyptica - I'm Not Jesus
Rise Against - The Good Left Undone


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Parkway Drive
August Burns Red
All that Remains

If anything definitely check out the first two bands.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Check out BloodTribe. My Buddys band...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

bump any new country out?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

New Godsmack is good. 
Slipknot is always good
DevilDriver is badass
Otep is good
Lacuna Coil
Chicken Foot
the list goes on....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:haha: he asked for new country and you name all those bands... LOL... I heard a new Korn song yesterday, I'm not too sure about it... and Devildriver is awesome...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The thread title is New Music. I gave up on country, not much coming out thats any good, besides the good looking womens. I listen to everything clasic,heavyvmetal, industrial, moztartx, jazz....lol


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Ty Stone is pretty good. Line of Blood and Real Thing off of the Boondock Saints 2 soundtrack are my new fall back when nothin good is on.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Still diggin on the New Lamb of God. Slipknot always a treat.

Slayer's Seasons in the Abyss is one of my Favs.

Also, a group called Through the eyes of the Dead. Sir, They are INSANE:rockn:

My Buds band BloodTribe just got signed to a major label also.

for Country, You can't go wrong with Jamey Johnson, that man is brillant.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Been listening to Colt Ford lately and some Train.....

Jamey Johnson is Killer.....That song "in color" reminds me so much of my late Grand paw.....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Been listening to Colt Ford lately and some Train.....
> 
> Jamey Johnson is Killer.....That song "in color" reminds me so much of my late Grand paw.....


Jamey has killer writing talent. I will be going to a show of his in August, already got the tix:rockn:


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

In my opinion Jamey Johnson is one of the only new country singers worth listening to and his shows are AWESOME. I saw him open for Willie Nelson a while back and haven't been able to get enough of his music since.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree


----------

